# Como conectar woofer a potencia.



## Tuerca-MTR (Ene 15, 2008)

Hola, que tal soy nuevo en esto del Audio Car y queria saber como podria conectar un Subwoofer Pioneer con una Potencia Boss. Estas son las especificaciones:


Potencia Boss Chaos CH800 1600w

Max Power, 2 ohm 400W x 4 
RMS Power, 4 ohm 150W x 4 
Bridged Power, 4ohm 800W x 2 
Signal to noise ratio  102 dB 
THD  0.01% 
Dimensions LxWxH 16 x 11 3/4 x 2 11/16

Subwoofer Pioneer TS-W 307DVC (Todavia no lo compre asi que no se si D2 O D4)
1200w  
400w rms. 

Necsitaria que me digan cual seria la mejor opcion. Gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 16, 2008)

por lo que veo en tus especificasciones de tu amplificador, este se puede hacer monoaurual y te maneja una impendancia maxima de carga de 4 ohm, cosa que no se va a poder conectar a tu woffer porke parece que ese wofer es modelo de doble bobina y cada una es a 4 omh.
ahhhhhh corrijo, parece que ya lo chece y cada bobina es de 2 omh asi que tienes 1 omh em paralelo o 4 en serie, si es asi usalo con sus bobinas en serie y trabajaria perfectamente con tu woofer. si no sabes como instalarlo ni hacer conexiones, mejor ve con un profesional. jejej
mas dudas postealas

Audio Car In >The World

Tacatomon


----------



## mdp308 (Ago 16, 2008)

Hola, yo tengo 4 parlarlantes pioneer y un potencia b52 200 x 2. quiero ponerle un woofer pero no se si me lo tirara la potencia o tendere qu cambiarla, ayuda por favor, gracias...


----------

